# Lokaler DNS-Server



## Neurodeamon (2. Dezember 2002)

Kennt jemand von Euch einen Open Source bzw. kostengünstige DNS-Server für lokale Netzwerke.

Es geht eigentlich nur darum, das umständliche URLs mit dem Browser im Intranetnet (z. B. 127.0.0.1, 168.68.17.100) nicht mehr verwendet werden müssen, sondern mit leicht zu merkenden Kürzeln (z. B. webmail.localhost, datenpflege.localhost) ausgetauscht werden können. Natürlich besteht eine Verbindung nach außen, weshalb dann automatisch auf einen externen DNS-Server zugegriffen wird, sofern keine internen Einträge vorhanden sind (z. B. für google, tutorials , usw.). Außerdem besteht damit ja die Möglichkeit bestimmte Seiten umzuleiten  http://www.poppen.de oder http://www.fi*k*n.de wird auf eine interne fehlerseite umgelenkt   - für die meisten Kollegen reicht das aus um sie davon abzuhalten auf XXX-Seiten zu surfen.

Kennt jemand eine Lösung dafür?

System: Win2000

Nachtrag:
Zur Windows "hosts"-Datei ...

normalerweise kann man ja bestimmte dns-einträge umlenken (127.0.0.1 = localhost) aber geht das auch mit unterverzeichnissen (also wasweisich.localhost = 127.0.0.1/unterverzeichnis) ?

Hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, es klingt aber sehr unglaubwürdig


----------



## Eyewitness (3. Dezember 2002)

Was mich wundert: wenn du Windows2000 benutzt, warum benutzt Du dann nicht gleich die Server Version mit DNS. Dann erledigt sich das Problem doch sofort.


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Eyewitness _
> *Was mich wundert: wenn du Windows2000 benutzt, warum benutzt Du dann nicht gleich die Server Version mit DNS. Dann erledigt sich das Problem doch sofort. *



Wenn ....


... es keinen Unterschied zwischen Windows 2000, Windows 2000 Pro, Windows 2000 Server, Windows 2000 Advanced Server, Windows 2000 Datacenter Server gäbe... wäre das ja kein Problem. Mir steht nur Windows 2000 Pro zur Verfügung.

Und nu genug gewundert .... ich weiß zwar gerade nicht weiter, aber BLÖD bin ich nicht ...


----------



## Christoph (3. Dezember 2002)

http://download.com.com/3000-2085-9689369.html?tag=lst-0-12

http://download.com.com/3120-20-0.html?qt=dns&tg=dl-20

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. Dezember 2002)

Danke, schwer zu finden das Ding und es unterstützt nur A-Records und MX-Records... hmm.. ich teste mal an.


----------



## Sibbe2k (10. Dezember 2002)

ich hab das mal mit BIND gemacht, ist free und eigentlich die direkte übersetzung des gleichnamingen linux DNS servers. hat relativ gut geklappt. nur ist halt tipparbeit, da nix zum klicken da ist


----------



## edi (12. Dezember 2002)

der dns server ist in 2k doch sowiso unter dienste dabei ?!
sowie ftp, wins, dhcp und der stuff


cheers
edi


----------



## Neurodeamon (12. Dezember 2002)

Ich wiederhole es:

Windows 2000 Pro enthält KEINEN DNS-Server.

"Windows 2000", "Windows 2000 Pro", "Windows 2000 Hastenichgesehen" ist aber nicht gleich "Windows 2000 (DNS) Server".

Ich benutze BIND, danke Sibbe2k !


----------



## edi (12. Dezember 2002)

bei meim pro isn dns server dabei

ham ma doch scho zig mal auf der lan benutzt

(ja es war nicht win2k adv.server edition)

cheers


----------



## Neurodeamon (14. Dezember 2002)

Es gibt den DNS-Client hier (der sollte überall dabei sein), aber eindeutig keinen DNS-Server.

Hmm, äußerst seltsam ...


----------



## tuxracer (27. Juni 2003)

wie es schon erwähnt wurde.

es gibt bind für windows ist free und funktioniert garantiert vollumfänglich. 

wermutstropfen:

die konfiguration ist textbasiert, und Du musst Dich mit der materie entweder schon gut auskennen, oder Du musst Dir dafür das Buch DNs und Bind von Oreilly kaufen, weil Du sonst wahrscheinlich null brot hast das zu checken. (mir gings zumindest so) ohne buch null durchblick


----------



## Dirk_MSW (11. Dezember 2003)

*Ach Leute*

Anstatt hier zu philosophieren ob win2k nun einen dns dabei hat oder nicht hätte mich eine Lösung zu dem Problem viel mehr interessiert, da ich das auf eine ähnliche Art und Weise haben möchte. Weiß jemand wie man so was mmit Windows 2003 Server und DNS lösen kann?

Grüße Dirk


----------



## tuxracer (11. Dezember 2003)

@Dirk_msw

Du solltest wohl zuerst etwas mehr überlegen bevor Du so grosse Töne spuckst.


Ist eigentlich alles erklärt.

Aber damit Du es auch verstehst, das ganze nochmals


wenn Du das ganze mit DNS unter w2k lösen willst, dann MUSST Du  einen DNS Server zusätzlich installieren, weil W2k keinen dabei hat.

Wenn Du wie in Deinem Fall, den w2k3Server hast, dann hast Du den DNS mit dabei, dann ist das Null Problem
Du installierst Dir ADS(Active Directory Service) und Du hast schon einen funktionierenden DNS(zumindest ne Grundkonfiguration)
Die wirst Du dann aber möglicherweise, je nach Anforderung noch zusätzlich von Hand nachkonfigurieren müssen, und da ist es gut sich mal etwas mit der Materie beschäftigt zu haben, oder falls Du das halt nicht möchtest, weil Du zu faul bist, mal etwas zu googlen, oder ein Buch zu lesen, musst Du dann sehr genau Deine bestehende Konfiguration aufführen, und sagen was Du erreichen willst.


----------



## Dirk_MSW (11. Dezember 2003)

ich wollte sicher keine große töne spucken, wenn das so rüberkam tut es mir leid, ich habe bei den obigen antworten leider keine lösung gesehen vielleicht aufgrund mangelnden wissens, ich scheue mich auch nicht zu googeln oder zu lesen aber wenn man ein spezielles problem hat ist es meist schwer mit googeln zu einer lösung zu kommen.

Ich habe bereits einen w2k3 server mit dns und ads installiert und möchte meinen dns dazu verwenden auf lokale Webprojekte zu verweisen, alle Projekte haben eigene IP's und meine lokale Domäne heisst msw.local.

Der DNS funktioniert ja im Prinzip, was mich nur stört ist dass ich in den netzwerkverbindungen bei "DNS-Suffix für diese Verbindung" immer msw.local eintragen muss, ich möchte das aber nicht auf jedem Rechner umstellen müssen. Ich dachte seither eigentlich immer dass der DNS die Suffixe automatisch anhängt.

Gibts irgendwo eine gute Seite über DNS die die Konfigurationen eines solchen Szenarios beschreibt?

Vielen Dank Dirk


----------



## tuxracer (11. Dezember 2003)

Ich hab Dir mit ziemlicher Sicherheit die Lösung shon gesagt.

Du musst auf Deinem DNS in der Forward und Reverse Zone für jede URL (Kunden adresse) einen Alias setzen, dann sollte es gehen, ohne den Suffix

ansonsten, wenn Du dich tiefer mit DNS beschäftigen möchtest, kauf Dir das Buch "Bind und DNS" von OReilly. Ist zwar überwiegend für Linux UNIX, aber auch Windows Admins, können alles damit nachvollziehen, weil es sehr auf Grundlagenwissen setzt.

Ooops Sorry, ich hab in Dein anderes Post über DNS, die Antwort geschrieben, und Du hast es wahrscheinlich noch nich gesehen.


----------

